# Jeepster



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

One of the Filipino creations that regularly kill ricer Honduhs (aside from oxcarts)


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

they call it "owner" don't ask me why cuz i don't know...


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

exalta, 
you have any pics of jeepneys? i love those that has huge subs and loud music? and the airconditioned ones too

....funky!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

They call it "owner" coz there are two kinds of Jeeps in the P.I. The Jeepney, with an extended cab which is used for haulin passengers and cargo and usually equipped with Toyota, Isuzu and even Nissan engines(diesel though)
Owner type jeeps are like the one in the pic,which is for the owners use only(weird concept) those things have engines like Toyota 4AGE,Honda B16A to SR20DET's!Some even have 2JZ's!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Check out this link san_fran_b14 

http://www.nohumps.s5.com/contri10.html


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

racers in disguise!!!


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Man It's been a while since I saw them Jeeps. Takes me way back....I remember in Panpang ga(sp?), those jeeps gets so full and crowded that, the driver would just let us ride free right on the rear bumpers holding on for dear life.
(This might not make sence so some of ya'll but the flips know what I'm talking about)


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Dats Pampanga dude right smack near Pinatubo


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Hangin on rear bumpers is da best and CHEAPEST way to get around,make sure ya got a MONSTER GRIP on sumtin


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

*jeepster*

i remember those days man, it's fun just don't let go.....

even saw some girls doin it...


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Do you got pics of some owner type jeeps that has a 4K twinside engines? preferably the upright ones HEHEHEHE


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

meron bang sarao!!!!!!!!!!!????

Ben


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

crazy4myb14 said:


> *meron bang sarao!!!!!!!!!!!????
> *


or francisco motors? or bulakenya motors?


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Try posting up some Tricycles too! LOL


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

and also some KALABAW

Ben


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Heres the trike!I dunno why those things can haul 5 persons plus baggage on its puny 100cc engine


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

http://www.tropicalisland.de/travel_philippines.html

See the Jeeps and other Filipino sites in this link.For all ya homesick fellas


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

those are cool! jeeps with a/c...uhh is the driver seat bucket seats?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Yup.Its some fiberglass Sparco lookalike.Y'know people here are quite great in imitatin.Hehe


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

man, those are cool.. i remember this one jeep that has all kinds of stuff installed in it. LED's over, CD player w/ monitor centralized a/c, leather upholstery instead of vinyl and the jeep istelf is wider than the regular jeep. Tinted windows too...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah Ive seen those types. Hehe Filipino ingenuity and creativity.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Believe it or not, I've seen those things with hydro's sitting on 20 inch chromes


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

my420sx,haha dat wud be killer!


----------

